# Led grow



## techrons78 (Mar 3, 2017)

A couple straw kush..17 days out..53 in 

View attachment IMAG0238.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 3, 2017)

Pic under lumigrow 

View attachment IMAG0240.jpg


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 3, 2017)

Techrons, those girls are monsters, looking very nice.    :watchplant:


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thx Dan..got a couple weeks left I'm exited..tech..


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 12, 2017)

Update under bml 

View attachment IMAG0285.jpg


View attachment IMAG0284.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 12, 2017)

Looking good, is that the SpydrX 600 your running? When I got my fixtures it was close decision between BML and Illumitex. Nice to see someone running one to see real world results.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow what a pretty color blue in there. Looking very nice..


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 17, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Wow what a pretty color blue in there. Looking very nice..



Yes it's a mixture of a couple different led lights ..soon room will be all white..I'm switching to new all white diodes From fluenece .


----------



## EmilyTaylor (Oct 20, 2017)

techrons78 said:


> Yes it's a mixture of a couple different led lights ..soon room will be all white..I'm switching to new all white diodes From fluenece .



Hi, can you share what LEDs did you use for the mixture? Is it safe to use LEDs from different brands together?


----------



## Sunny Jans (Jan 22, 2019)

my girls under the led grow lights and share with all


----------



## Bruce111 (Feb 18, 2019)

Looks great. Man. How about your light circle in different stage?


----------



## Alexphillips (Mar 17, 2019)

excellent work, congrats


----------

